# Homeschooling in Pennsylvania



## Rome2Geneva (Jan 26, 2022)

Any homeschoolers in Pennsylvania? I know that PA is one of only a handful of states that highly regulate HS. I've read over the options and requirements on a surface level and though onerous, do not seem impossible. My question is more one of experience. How has your experience of homeschooling in Pennsylvania worked out? How long does it take to get the hang of the requirements to where you can focus on the education and less on whether you are crossing your Ts and dotting your Is. Have you ever had any problems with the state being overly intrusive?

Thank you.


----------



## timfost (Jan 26, 2022)

Yes, we homeschool and live in PA. I can't speak for other parts of the state as I have heard friends say they have had a somewhat difficult time at certain points, but here in Central PA, it's not been very difficult, though admittedly, there are more restrictions/regulations in PA than many other states.

Every year, I send the following to our local school:

Notarized affidavit 
Objectives for each child
Evaluation (at the end of the school year)
Please let me know if you would like to see the form templates we use. As far as objectives, I submit a very generic set which allows me to submit the same ones for each child (we're homeschooling five children at this time). Our local school has been fairly flexible with permitting our older children to participate in certain school activities (plays, sports, etc.). One of the best things you can do is keep a log (portfolio) of the school year and find an evaluator you like. Some are very strict, some are flexible. Find a flexible one. 

Please let me know if you would like any additional information. I'd be happy to PM you some of the form templates we use upon request.

I hope all goes well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2022)

You are probably familiar with this site; you might want to join









HSLDA - Making homeschooling possible


Home School Legal Defense Association is a nonprofit advocacy organization established to defend and advance the constitutional right of parents to direct the upbringing and education of their children and to protect family freedoms.



hslda.org

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Rome2Geneva (Jan 26, 2022)

timfost said:


> Yes, we homeschool and live in PA. I can't speak for other parts of the state as I have heard friends say they have had a somewhat difficult time at certain points, but here in Central PA, it's not been very difficult, though admittedly, there are more restrictions/regulations in PA than many other states.
> 
> Every year, I send the following to our local school:
> 
> ...



Thank you, Tim. This is helpful. Where can I find the affidavit that needs to be filled out? Is it on a state government website?

We would be homeschooling 3 for now with a 4th in a few years. I'm guessing that once you get the hang of the nuances in PA it isn't that difficult.

BTW, I go through Gettysburg all the time. I'm a Civil War buff and always stop on my way to and from PA visiting family. I was planning on stopping by Living Hope several months ago but my plans changed last minute.


----------



## timfost (Jan 26, 2022)

Rome2Geneva said:


> Thank you, Tim. This is helpful. Where can I find the affidavit that needs to be filled out? Is it on a state government website?
> 
> We would be homeschooling 3 for now with a 4th in a few years. I'm guessing that once you get the hang of the nuances in PA it isn't that difficult.
> 
> BTW, I go through Gettysburg all the time. I'm a Civil War buff and always stop on my way to and from PA visiting family. I was planning on stopping by Living Hope several months ago but my plans changed last minute.



Hopefully I'll see you in Gettysburg sometime!  I just sent you a PM with some resources.


----------

